# Illustrator Rasterpunkte



## sight011 (26. März 2010)

Wie erstell ich solche Punkte, ohne jeden einzeln zu Zeichnen?! Weiß jemand wie man das macht oder kennt jemand ein tut?

mfg A.


----------



## Dulin (26. März 2010)

Du könntest sie in einer reihe immer wieder duplizieren und verkleinern.


----------



## smileyml (26. März 2010)

Auch wenn solch Antwort nicht gern gesehen ist, zeigt sight mal wieder sein gewohntes Engagement. Suche mal nach Technodots und folge den Anweisungen 

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2010)

Danke Marco - Dieser Begriff war mir vorher nicht bekannt!

sight verbeugt sich


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2010)

Für Suchende:

http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/

hier erhällt man eine PDF (mit Vektoren) - man kann einfach Bidler hochladen - diese werden von der Page umgewandelt.



Jedoch sind die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gering ...

Es gibt auch noch ein Plug-In für Illustrator (für verscheidene Version von Illustrator: unter anderem CS2,Cs3...)

Esist ein kostenloses Plug-In, ich hab es aber noch nicht getestet!


----------



## smileyml (27. März 2010)

Ähm, aber warum nutzt man dann nicht einfach das Vektorisieren-Werkzeug (Live-Trace oder interaktiv abpausen) um in AI oder auch anderer gängiger Software Vektoren aus Bildern zu erzeugen...gerade weil man da man dort auch mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat.

Grüße Marco

PS: Es macht viellleicht bei Versionen vor CS2, denn ab da kann es AI wie gesagt eigenständig.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2010)

Hi Marco,
es geht ja nicht um das vektorisieren dieses Bildes sondern um das erzeugen der Technodots. Und mit dem Rasterbator ist das echt schnell mit jedem Bild erledigt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (27. März 2010)

Ahso, also für die faulen Leute, die den Rasterungseffekt (unter PS-Filter - Zeichenfilter) nicht umwalden können 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/344125-hilfe-gepunktete-bilder.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vekto...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html

(in beiden Artikeln wird darauf verwiesen )

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2010)

> Ahso, also für die faulen Leute, die den Rasterungseffekt (unter PS-Filter - Zeichenfilter) nicht umwalden können


Im Grunde ja . Aber ich glaube mich zu erinerrn das man mit dem Rasterbator Technodoteffekte hinbekommt die mit dem normalen Rasterfilter etwas schwierig umzusetzen sind.
Aber wie heißt es doch so schön, viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (27. März 2010)

Ja mir scheint der Rasterbator arbeitet eher mit verschiedenen Größen im Gegensatz zum Rasterungseffekt.
Da müsste man dann wohl oder übel ein Skript schreiben oder eines suchen.

Gesucht und gefunden - feine Javascripts für AI 
http://scriptographer.org/scripts/raster-scripts/
...und hier nochmal ein interner Querverweis zu Scripten in Illustrator.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vekto...-cs3-ebenen-als-einzelne-pdf-exportieren.html


----------



## campasa (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

meine Frage schließt sich dem an, allerdings möchte ich gern anwachsende runde Rasterpunkte haben.
Also aus einem Foto diese Art der Grafik generieren wie im Anhang.

Wie mache ich das?

Rasterungseffekt scheidet aus. weil es nicht diese echte Wirkung generiert. Zudem sind die Punkte dann eckig, und graue Flächen werden nur heller statt kleine Rasterpunkte zu machen.

Danke für die Hilfe!

PS: Der Punktieren-Filter bringt auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.
Tatsächlich will ich ein AM / FM Raster erhalten mit runder Rastepunktform.


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Interessanterweise kann man da die Suche sogar mit ähnliche Begriffen füttern - so in diesem Fall "Rasterungseffekt". Du kannst diesen Pixeleffekt vor dem interaktiven Abpausen sowohl in AI als auch in PS anwenden.

Hier zwei Links zum Thema bzw. zu einem artverwandten.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/344125-hilfe-gepunktete-bilder.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vekto...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## campasa (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Marco,

Deine links / Suchergebnisse fand und las ich bereits. es ist nicht das,w as ich suche.
Ich suche ein Werkzeug, mit dem ich aus einem Bild ein frequenzmoduliertes Raster (als Punktraster) erstellen kann. Erstmal geht es um ein sw-Foto, dass  so transformiert twerden soll.

PS: Das Bild im Anhang ist ein Beispiel, wie ich es nicht haben wil!


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Mmh, ok. Vielleicht kann man sich auf die Art und Weise wie TechnoDots gemacht werden der Sache nähern?!
Hier auf da auch gleich ein Link zu - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/337959-rastereffekt.html

Ach ja, mit Filter-> Pixelate->Color Halftone ist Filter->Vergröberungsfilter->Farbraster gemeint.
Und bei einem Graustufenbild scheint es auch ganz gut zu klappen. Und den Weichzeichner sollte man dann natürlich weglassen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## campasa (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, den Filter Farbraster habe ich auch schon probiert, technodots auch.

Na ja, ich denke, das, was mir so vorschwebt, werde ich mit einem normalen Filter nicht machen können.

Danke dennoch.


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht entspricht dieser Effekt deiner bisherigen Beschreibung (siehe Bild). Vielleicht kannst du es noch etwas anders erklären oder ein Beispiel zeigen, was genau dein Ziel ist.

Grüße Marco

edit: Und wenn auch hier im Thread schon einmal verlinkt, seien diese AI-Skripte nochmal erwähnt - http://scriptographer.org/scripts/raster-scripts/ und auf das Object Raster hingewiesen.


----------



## campasa (8. Juni 2010)

so etwas meine ich: ein FM-Rastereffekt.


----------

